# temp build for testing



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm testing some prototype blanks and want to temporarily build them out to a point I can cast and fish them but also break them down and try different guides etc. I always just used electric tape but it is messy, any other tips/tricks to try?


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Charkbait said:


> I'm testing some prototype blanks and want to temporarily build them out to a point I can cast and fish them but also break them down and try different guides etc. I always just used electric tape but it is messy, any other tips/tricks to try?


I use masking tape.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Charkbait said:


> I'm testing some prototype blanks and want to temporarily build them out to a point I can cast and fish them but also break them down and try different guides etc. I always just used electric tape but it is messy, any other tips/tricks to try?


It takes a little longer, but just do a quick wrap them with some thread you don't mind tossing away-- a coat or two of color preserver will hold the thread/guides in place long enough for testing purposes. Easy to pull apart later. This isn't as quick (obviously) if you want to move the guides around to try different placement-- but works well if placement has been determined- and you are just trying different style guides.

I used a rod like this for most of one summer.

Thread is relatively cheap-- you can usually pick up some close out colors dirt cheap-- and you get plenty of practice wrapping guides.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the input folks!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Charkbait said:


> thanks for the input folks!


If you prefer to stick with tape, many tourny casters tape their guides on with cello tape-- or a bit of strapping tape-- not sure how the clean up is on either one.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I go with pinstripe tape available at the auto parts store for setting the guides during test casting in the yard. For prototype fishing a quick temporary wrap with mono can't be beat. Go buy some cheap 4 to 8 lb. line or do as I do respool an ultralite with some good line and save some of the old line for test wraps.


----------

